

Huntsville, AL Is Serious About Google Fiber - razerbeans
http://www.hsvcity.com/

======
harshpotatoes
I dunno. I still think Google, Kansas is the ballsiest move yet.

I hope the city that does get Google fiber actually manages to make good use
of it and develop some friggin brilliant ideas. All I can think of are gaming
ideas...

------
chipsy
Not a huge surprise. Huntsville is actually a fairly technically-minded city,
with both NASA and DoD contractors.

~~~
mattezell
Agreed. I live in Birmingham, AL and there are far more 'tech job' listings
for Huntsville than is the case in Birmingham - despite Birmingham being
exponentially larger than Huntsville.

------
detst
Would be nice to see Ann Arbor get it. There is support from the city and the
University of Michigan.

Maybe Larry Page could influence this decision and give back to the state and
university where he started.

I think it would be good choice for Google and something positive for the
area.

------
tptacek
This whole Google Fiber thing is looking more and more like absolutely genius
marketing.

------
ramidarigaz
Boulder, CO (my hometown) is apparently making a big push for it as well.

~~~
zacharypinter
Ooh. I'd be tempted to move from Denver to Boulder for Fiber Internet.

------
mattblalock
Both Winston-Salem and Greensboro NC are going for it. Google already has a
facility in the area (a major data center, I believe) and Apple is building a
major data center near by.

------
npatrick04
This would be awesome...although I wonder how far out the fiber would go since
I actually live in Limestone County.

------
aditya
So is Philly: <http://gigabitphilly.com/>

------
oomkiller
AHH YES! Maybe they will bring it to Athens too!

